# We Get Many Oldies Stars Here!



## imp (Sep 12, 2015)

Being as it's a resort area full of old-timers like me, (Ha!), the Hotels regularly schedule old, well-known performers, as well as newer ones. Coming up, the Drifters and Crystals! I called my nephew Mike, asked if he cared to go, we would reserve seats, he could not make it, though. 

Living here, we get frequent special offers, last year the best was 2 free tickets to see the Beachboys. I was reluctant, but free, so why not? No let-down! They were absolutely great! They did virtually every big hit they ever had, the audience consisted of a mix of folks who were young when they were in their hey-day, as well as many younger folks. Many stood up, and sang along often! It was  moving experience.   imp


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 12, 2015)

Approximately twenty years ago, I saw the Beach Boys live in a summertime outdoor concert in Victoria. It was fabulous. We danced along with the music.


----------



## Linda (Sep 19, 2015)

Imp, is Laughlin still the happening place?  About 15 years ago we went there quite often.  It was fun but so much calmer than Vegas (Which I also love). We hope to make it back again one of these days.  When we weren't in the casinos we would go over to some of the pawn shops in a nearby town.  Bullhead City or ?? the name escapes me right now.


----------



## imp (Sep 19, 2015)

*Laughlin, NV & Bullhead City, AZ*



Linda said:


> Imp, is Laughlin still the happening place?  About 15 years ago we went there quite often.  It was fun but so much calmer than Vegas (Which I also love). We hope to make it back again one of these days.  When we weren't in the casinos we would go over to some of the pawn shops in a nearby town.  Bullhead City or ?? the name escapes me right now.



Lin, glad you asked! BHC is the presently burgeoning area, just across the river from Laughlin. There are now 10 resort hotels in Laughlin, each employing on average over a thousand persons. The past recessionary period has left a great number of speculatively-built home units and apartments vacant in the Laughlin area. So, there, many bargains exist. Laughlin was seriously over-built. OTOH, Bullhead, better established, though it, too, experienced zero new dwellings being built, nonetheless _doubled _in population during the decade 2000- 2010. 20,000 to 40,000. Laughlin had about 1200 residents in late 1980's, today sports about 9800. Benefits abound to Nevada residents, tax-wise. 

We are favored here, in BHC, with the Laughlin/Bullhead City International Airport. That alone would seem to impress. But, regularly scheduled air flights here stopped when airline deregulation occurred, over 20 years ago. Despite no service here, 238,000 folks deplaned here in 2014! Two carriers, Sun West and Republic, are contracted with the Riverside Hotel and Harrah's, respectively, to fly excursion flights from a wide variety of non-metropolitan area cities, like South Bend, IN. These tours are very attractively priced. Our friends Gary & Vonda have flown in twice since we are living here. The fare was $249 round-trip, which includes shuttle to the hotel, overnight stays, and return to the airport. Most are 3 night, 4 day trips. 

It IS calmer than Vegas, to use your descriptive word. I lived in Vegas in the '70s. It was wonderful, then. Now, it is untenable, IMO. Too big, too congested, too inconveniencing, too much! Laughlin/BHC sports the Colorado River and Lake Mohave. Vegas is close to Lake Mead, 20 miles or so, but we walk along the shoreline of the river here, almost everyday, for exercise.

Why have you not returned? This magnificent river area beckons! Today we spotted 5 Canadian license plates, early this year, as those folks make their annual winter trek to escape bitter cold. There are a number of nature-oriented areas here, Big Bend State Park being one. 

(Advertisement off!).  Seriously, this place is Seniors' Paradise! They estimate that the population of BHC DOUBLES over winter, to nearly 80,000, half being transient winter visitors, "snowbirds". We were them, my wife & I, 2010, and 2012. Then, we threw in the towel in  Missouri, and here we now live! We love it!   imp


----------



## Linda (Sep 20, 2015)

Imp, thanks for the Laughlin/Bullhead City update.  You made me homesick for all our fun times there.  My husband's brother had a bait shop at Lake Mead after he got out of the Navy and then he died of a heart attack at age 56 in the mid 90s.  We got out of the Laughlin habit because my brother was a carpenter at a hotel/casino in downtown Vegas for several years so we went there to visit.  Now he is a retired widower and lives in a 5th wheel in my back yard.  Our favorite place in Laughlin is the Colorado Belle restaurant/hotel/casino.  We like to go to the top of that paddle boat or steam boat ( whatever it is)  and enjoy their buffet looking out at the desert.  We are in a ship but we are looking out at the desert, how cool is that?  Do you and your wife ever go over there to eat?


----------



## imp (Sep 21, 2015)

Linda said:


> Imp, thanks for the Laughlin/Bullhead City update.  You made me homesick for all our fun times there.  My husband's brother had a bait shop at Lake Mead after he got out of the Navy and then he died of a heart attack at age 56 in the mid 90s.  We got out of the Laughlin habit because my brother was a carpenter at a hotel/casino in downtown Vegas for several years so we went there to visit.  Now he is a retired widower and lives in a 5th wheel in my back yard.  Our favorite place in Laughlin is the Colorado Belle restaurant/hotel/casino.  We like to go to the top of that paddle boat or steam boat ( whatever it is)  and enjoy their buffet looking out at the desert.  We are in a ship but we are looking out at the desert, how cool is that?  Do you and your wife ever go over there to eat?



Lin, the recession, apparently, caused a few drastic changes in Laughlin. The buffet upstairs at the Belle is gone, as are all the upstairs offerings. Only the restrooms are left! The escalators have been shut down for about a year now. A completely new restaurant was built, attached to the Belle, where the long "tunnel" used to connect the casino with the rooms building. It extends outwards toward the river, leaving a fairly large area where a stage has been set up. The new place is called "Loading Dock". Their dinner buffet ios great, but pricey. Was the Pints Brewery already in place when you visited last? It takes up the entire south end of the building.

The company which owns the Edgewater, Marnell Gaming, bought the Colorado Belle in mid-2000s, '04  or '05, and the two are operated as "sister" businesses. The special offers we get apply to both places, usually. Just read your post to my wife. She reminded me there are pics somewhere in this PC of the changes done at the Belle. Have to leave now, as she is waiting for me now. Thank you for writing about your experiences! Ah'll Bi Beck!     imp


----------



## imp (Sep 21, 2015)

Lin: A few shots at Colorado Belle, 1-10-2015:




The upper-level restaurant area.




Taken from upper deck, looking through the big paddle-wheel.   imp


----------

